# Castillo en construccion***bizarro***



## ukbadboy (Sep 25, 2009)

En algún rincon de nuestro Perú se encuentra en construcción este castillo hermoso, excéntrico, gorgeous......








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24








By ukukbadboy at 2009-09-24


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Aajajajajajajajaja Morí! No me imagino al Rey Arturo tomando mototaxi :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

en algun lugar del peru???

be specific donde en que lugar...???

es broma??? :lol:
​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Parece de narcos, sólo ellos son capaces de tirarse plata en esas cosas...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ yo pense lo mismo!, y reparem que todo es piedra! deve haber sido un billetaso ( o no, nose, derrepente en la region esa piedra es barata).


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

roberto_vp said:


> Parece de narcos, sólo ellos son capaces de tirarse plata en esas cosas...


aulgun alcalde con el canon minero tambien


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

En conclusión se trata de un castillo financiado por narcos y un alcalde con fondos del canon minero. Al parecer ambos no tuvieron infancia.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Aajajajajajajajaja Morí! No me imagino al Rey Arturo tomando mototaxi :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pensè lo mismo :crazy: ...xD!



DoctorZero said:


> En conclusión se trata de un castillo financiado por narcos y un alcalde con fondos del canon minero. *Al parecer ambos no tuvieron infancia.*


+1 :lol:

Esa "cosa" esta graciosa ... y rara tambièn ... serà que por fin vemos algo de la anhelada incursiòn de Disney en el Perù :nuts:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

por un momento me recordo al Hotel castillo San Ignacio en Mérida Venezuela...

pero sin mototaxis por supuesto













































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

por cierto al creador del thread ... donde supuestamente es??? o es una broma ...mmmmhno:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Creo que deberìa mudarse al thread del Perù Pintoresco ...xD!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Los del INC son tan estúpidos que serían capaces de declararlo como patrimonio de la Nación.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Otro mEnumento!!!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Donde queda? seguro se trata de algún hotel o restaurante, parece una réplica de Disney mientras no le pinten al Pato Donald y a Mickey Mouse estará bacan

saludos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Que sea ahí la coronación del Mr Incascrapers 2009.


.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Que sea ahí la coronación del Mr Incascrapers 2009.
> 
> 
> .


:lol: ¿Existen aún esos concursos? Pensé que luego de la gran experiencia del año pasado estaban más que extintos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

dlHC84 said:


> Los del INC son tan estúpidos que serían capaces de declararlo como patrimonio de la Nación.





Tyrone said:


> Otro mEnumento!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: 


conclucion: los narcos nunca van a ser buenos arquitectos aqui esta un ejemplo... aunque sea se hubieran copiado el diseño del castillo de venezuela


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

O el de Chancay ... :hahano:


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Asu que loco, quien construye un castillo ahora...pero igual, chevere supongo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

que incógnita, al menos alguien podría ilustrarnos y decirnos donde está ubicada tamaña veldad?

saludos


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

prueba irrefutable de que es en Peru. Aunq no se si en Lima.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Porque lo dices, por el tio o el mototaxi?

saludos


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

^^both, I think (o por separado d lo mismo)...Creo k no es Lima, la selva. Iquitos???


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Que sea ahí la coronación del Mr Incascrapers 2009.
> 
> 
> .


¿Qué quieres, que vaya a ese lugar a entregar mi corona...en mototaxi??????

Más respeto, oiga.




Lindo nuestro P*i*rú.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En qué lugar del Perú se encontrará ???*

Hubiera sido bueno que el creador del thread nos ilustre más al respecto... No sé si considerarlo algo bonito... pero definitivamente es bastante pintoresco....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que tal intriga, que digan donde queda.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Creo que es en la selva y como dicen,el propietario puede ser un narco o un alcalde que recibe canon.
Es extravagante y fácil que el INC lo declara patrimonio cultural de la nación al ser un mEnumento histórico (Resumiendo lo que dijeron los demás compañeros)


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No es en la selva*

Esa flora no es de la selva ...quizás cuanto mucho sea ceja de selva...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El castillo está muy bien construido, al menos estéticamente parece respetar algún estilo no sé si Tudor u otro, no es un trabajo al champaso, me parece haber visto castillos así en Devon y Sussex a las afueras de Londres, quien lo esté construyendo no creo que sea un narco o un funcionario corrupto ya que llamaría demasiado la atención y por lo visto hasta ahora muy poca gente tenia noticias de su existencia, pero lo peor de todo es que hasta ahora nadie ha podido despejar la duda de su ubicación , si no fuera por el mototaxi yo me atrevería a decir que no es Perú.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo no puedo ver al mototaxi.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> :lol: ¿Existen aún esos concursos? Pensé que luego de la gran experiencia del año pasado estaban más que extintos.


:lol: ESO nunca morirá.



.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

q contraste el castillo con una mototaxi:lol:

en esta imagen q encontre en imageshack, del mismo autor q las anteriores fotos, en la direccion de la imagen figura Lamas, q me parece es un pueblo amazonico en el norte. me gustaria q el autor pueda constatar la información.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Debe ser entonces de Lamas- San Martin


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Ahora q me fijo. En la q parece ser una propaganda política q tiene la mototaxi en la parte tracera, se puede apreciar q dice Lamas.










Ahora mi mayor incognita es quien lo construyo...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> :lol: ESO nunca morirá.
> 
> 
> 
> .


¡Claro! Es inmortal, como Wendy o Conchita.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> ¡Claro! Es inmortal, como Wendy o Conchita.


:lol:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lamas, allí queda. Resuelto el enigma. Se ve bien.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Lamas es un pueblo que queda si mal no recuerdo a unos 30 minutos de Tarapoto, ahora la incógnita que hay que despejar es que cosa es? hotel, restaurante o casa de familia.

saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Parece Chincha.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Parece Chincha.


chincha?? lo dudo...

chincha es desieto costero... XD!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

koko cusco said:


> chincha?? lo dudo...
> 
> chincha es desieto costero... XD!!!


Conoces Sunampe? cuando vayas, hablamos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Viéndolo bien ...*

... si parece Lamas, por la vegetación y porque está en una zona alta ...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

W!CKED said:


> Conoces Sunampe? cuando vayas, hablamos.


Que tienen que ver Sunampe y Chincha en todo esto? allí no está el castillo está en Lamas en San Martín cerca de Tarapoto a más de 1500 Km de Sunampe.

saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aqui no hay información de ubicación geográfica exacta ni tipo de uso entre varias cosas... como para ameritar thread propio.


----------

